# Don't be afraid kiddies



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A couple shots of the path the TOTs take at our place. The first one is the castle wall that goes across the drive. The que line starts here (sometimes 20-30 deep!) and we let them in in smaller groups of 7-8 people. They have to walk down towards the garage where there is a scene and the candy is handed out. There are several who, once they walk throught the door way, won't go down the drive! Sorry for the poor quality pics. We also have actors at various points along the walk, hiding in the garden, etc for added scares.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh yeah! I'll definitely be making it up this year to see the total setup. No simple garage tour this year either!  Really like the facade wall and the hung skellie!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Oh yeah! I'll definitely be making it up this year to see the total setup. No simple garage tour this year either!  Really like the facade wall and the hung skellie!


Sounds like a plan! I was talking to Dave (Motel sixx) last week and we're going to throw together a haunt tour starting the weekend before Halloween. We'll come out to your place, and then another evening you swing by and see his set-up and mine. We gotta do it at night thought with lights and fog!
The castle facade gets a make-over this year (long over due).


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

we should print up tour shirts!!!!! '2009 Halloween Never Stops Tour'


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> we should print up tour shirts!!!!! '2009 Halloween Never Stops Tour'


We need more than three stops though. We'll have to recruit some more haunters. Your neighbor and the guy on Cherry might be up for it.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I can definately get my neighbor on board; hell, i still got to get him on THIS board. I just keep forgetting to stop by his place.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I want a shirt!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm on board with the with the '2009 Halloween Never Stops Tour'....as long as we can get a bus. Every tour has to have a bus. 

There's a guy on Route 98 north who does a mean graveyard setup. I've always wanted to stop but just never got around to it. Hmmm.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

This 'Tour' with a bus and shirts is sounding more and more do-able..... hmmmmm ..... We'll have to get together with other local haunters and see if we cant put a 'tour' together, including the obligatory bus!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

NICE setup jdubbya! 
I wish I was in the neighborhood!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> NICE setup jdubbya!
> I wish I was in the neighborhood!


I wish you were in our neighborhood too! What a rocking cemetery you'd have. Of course some of your head stones would come up missing, but don't worry, I'd help you find them...I promise!:smoking:


----------

